# Ready For The Season



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi everybody. 

I'm getting ready for the mowing season. I added a few goodies to make the season go a little smoother (I hope). Anyway, it always feels good to get things put back together.

Here's a few things that I did:

Installed a new ground drive belt.
Replaced the blade brake arms, springs, belt & blades on the deck.
Installed a new muffler.
Changed the oil and air filter.
And gave her a bath.
I guess I'll be practicing my social distancing in the seat of my favorite lawn tractor.


----------



## daytime dave (May 8, 2020)

I'd say the seat of your favorite lawn tractor is a pretty good social distance marker. I like the hoist. It makes it handy to get at everything.


----------



## tufcat (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi Dave, thanks for the reply.

Yes the hoist was a game changer. I am too old to be changing blades at ground level anymore. 

I end up draining/changing the oil every time I hoist the machine to change or sharpen the blades. Probably a little overkill on the oil change frequency but the tractor is a 1999 model and engine is original equipment.


----------

